# Hi



## Mickeya1111 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi, I just recently found this website while looking for some where to get advice with some issues I have been struggling with in my marriage. My husband and I have been together since we were 14 but have only been married for 8 months. I’m 21 now and we just had our first child together almost seven weeks ago


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Congratulations on your new baby. Come on in and tell the good folks here what’s going on with you and your marriage. Most have been through much here and will be pleased to assist.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

What can we do for you and your family?


----------

